#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια λειτουργίας φαρμακείου

## mrkaripidou

Συνάδελφοι καλησπέρα!Ήθελα να μάθω πόσα σκαλοπάτια επιτρέπονται σε φαρμακείο για να πάρουμε την άδεια από το υγειονομικό?

----------


## Xάρης

Άρθρο 4 Ν.1963/91
"*Προδιαγραφές ιδρύσεως και λειτουργίας φαρμακείου:*
1.Το φάρμακο είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό και χορηγείται δια χειρός φαρμακοποιού.
2.Το φαρμακείο πρέπει να είναι ανεξάρτητο κατάστημα, να διαθέτει επαρκή φυσικό και τεχνητό φωτισμό, αερισμό, αποχέτευση, κλιματισμό και να είναι γενικά σύμφωνο προς τις διατάξεις του Γενικού Οικοδομικού Κανονισμού (Γ.Ο.Κ.)
3.Το κατάστημα του φαρμακείου, που δύναται να είναι και πολυώροφο, χωρίζεται στα εξής τμήματα:
α)Το φαρμακοπωλείο, λειτουργεί στο *ισόγειο* του καταστήματος, είναι χώρος κύριας χρήσεως και το ελάχιστο καθαρό εμβαδόν του πρέπει να είναι 30τ.μ., όταν στο κατάστημα συστεγάζονται και λειτουργούν από (1) μέχρι (3) φαρμακεία.
Για κάθε επιπλέον φαρμακείο που συστεγάζεται στο κατάστημα, το εμβαδόν του φαρμακοπωλείου προσαυξάνεται κατά 5τ.μ.
Το φαρμακοπωλείο είναι ο χώρος εξυπηρέτησης του κοινού, στο οποίο φυλάσσονται τα φαρμακευτικά ιδιοσκευάσματα μέσα σε ράφια και συρτάρια. Στο φαρμακοπωλείο δύναται να λειτουργούν σε ξεχωριστές προσθήκες ή σε άλλους χώρους του καταστήματος του φαρμακείου, εκτός του φαρμακευτικού εργαστηρίου, τμήματα με τα επιτρεπόμενα να πωλούνται στο φαρμακείο είδη.
β)Το φαρμακοτεχνικό εργαστήριο που το ελάχιστον εμβαδόν του πρέπει να είναι 10τ.μ. και να αποτελεί ανεξάρτητο χώρο κύριας χρήσεως από λείες επιφάνειες, καλώς φωτιζόμενο, στο οποίο παρασκευάζονται τα φαρμακοτεχνικά σκευάσματα.
γ)Η αποθήκη, στην οποία φυλάσσονται όλα τα προϊόντα που νομίμως διαθέτει το φαρμακείο και που πρέπει να είναι εμβαδού τουλάχιστον 5τ.μ.
δ)Τουαλέτα, που πρέπει να είναι κατασκευασμένη σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του ισχύοντος υγειονομικού κανονισμού.
Το φαρμακοτεχνικό εργαστήριο δύναται να είναι και στο ανώγειο (εξώστη), με την προϋπόθεση όμως να αποτελεί ενιαίο κτίσμα με το ισόγειο φαρμακοπωλείο, με το οποίο θα επικοινωνεί με ευρεία κλίμακα, η δε αποθήκη και η τουαλέτα δύναται να είναι και στο υπόγειο του καταστήματος και σε περίπτωση πολυώροφου καταστήματος, σε κάποιον από του ορόφους του.
4.Το κατάστημα του φαρμακείου πρέπει να διαθέτει σύστημα ή επαρκή μέσα πυρασφάλειας και να προστατεύεται με ρολά ασφαλείας. Επίσης στη πρόσοψη αυτού πρέπει να υπάρχει θυρίδα ανάρτησης πινάκων εφημερευόντων και διανυκτερευόντων φαρμακείων, με επαρκή φωτισμό και ειδική θυρίδα ασφαλείας εξυπηρετήσεως του κοινού κατά τις διημερεύσεις και διανυκτερεύσεις. 
5.Με προεδρικά διατάγματα, που εκδίδονται με πρόταση του Υπουργού Υγείας, Πρόνοιας και Κοινωνικών Ασφαλίσεων, δύναται να καθορίζονται ειδικότερα η οργάνωση και συγκρότηση των φαρμακείων και ιδιαίτερα τα τεχνικά και επιστημονικά όργανα και τα έπιπλα που πρέπει να διαθέτει αυτό, καθώς και τα πωλούμενα από αυτά είδη. Μέχρι την έκδοση αυτών διατηρούνται σε ισχύ οι κείμενες σχετικές διατάξεις."

Άρθρο 5 Ν.1963/91
"*Δικαιολογητικά χορηγήσεως άδειας λειτουργίας φαρμακείου:*
1. Για την χορήγηση της κατά το άρθρο 9 του Ν. 5607/1932 (ΦΕΚ 300 Α') άδεια λειτουργίας φαρμακείου πρέπει να υποβληθούν από τον αιτούντα, μαζί με τη σχετική αίτηση για επιθεώρηση του καταστήματατος, όπου θα λειτουργήσει το φαρμακείο, τα εξής δικαιολογητικά: 
α) Βεβαίωση της αρμόδιας πολεοδομικής αρχής, ότι το κατάστημα όπου θα λειτουργήσει το φαρμακείο, δεν είναι αυθαίρετο και δεν περιλαμβάνει αυθαίρετες κατασκευές ή προσθήκες.
β) Αντίγραφο συμφωνητικού μισθώσεως από τον αιτούντα φαρμακοποιό του καταστήματος, όπου θα λειτουργήσει το φαρμακείο, ή πρόσφατο πιστοποιητικό ιδιοκτησίας από το αρμόδιο υποθηκοφυλακείο. 
γ) Σχέδιο κατόψεως του καταστήματος, στο οποίο να φαίνονται οι καθαρές διαστάσεις του.
δ)Απόσπασμα ρυμοτομικού σχεδίου της περιοχής σε κλίμακα 1:200, στο οποίο θα σημειώνονται τα φαρμακεία που ευρίσκονται σε απόσταση μέχρι (100) μέτρων από το υπό λειτουργία φαρμακείο.
ε) Βεβαίωση της αρμόδιας πυροσβεστικής υπηρεσίας ότι το κατάστημα διαθέτει σύστημα πυρασφάλειας ή επαρκή πυροσβεστικά μέσα.
2.Τα δικαιολογητικά με στοιχεία γ' και δ' πρέπει να συνοδεύονται από υπεύθυνη δήλωση του άρθρου 8 του Ν. 1599/1986 (ΦΕΚ 75 Α') του μηχανικού που τα συνέταξε για την ακρίβεια αυτών."

Το φαρμακοπωλείο πρέπει να είναι ισόγειο, δηλαδή ίσο με τη γη, χωρίς σκαλοπάτια.
Αν το τραβήξουμε λίγο, ισόγειο μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και το υπερυψωμένο έως 1,50μ από την τελική στάθμη του εδάφους, που είναι το άνω όριο κατά ΓΟΚ ώστε το υπόγειο να μην μετρά στη δόμηση.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου όμως το ισόγειο είναι στο επίπεδο ακριβώς του εδάφους.
Πολύ περισσότερο για ένα φαρμακείο όπου πρέπει να είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση όλων.
Αν είναι υπερυψωμένο, τότε θα έπρεπε να απαιτείται ράμπα που να τηρεί τις προδιαγραφές των σχετικών κανονισμών.

Αν έχεις κάποια άλλη πληροφόρηση, παρακαλώ ενημέρωσέ μας.

----------

mrkaripidou

----------


## Xάρης

Στην §2 του άρθρου 4 του Ν.1963/92 αναφέρεται:
"...και να είναι γενικά σύμφωνο προς τις διατάξεις του Γενικού Οικοδομικού Κανονισμού (Γ.Ο.Κ.)...".
Ο ΓΟΚ '85 στον οποίο αναφέρονταν ο εν λόγω νόμος αντικαταστάθηκε με τον ΝΟΚ.
Παραπέμπω λοιπόν στο άρθρο 26 του ΝΟΚ το οποίο αναφέρει στην §1:
"...επιβάλλεται να εξασφαλίζεται η οριζόντια και κατακόρυφη *αυτόνομη και ασφαλής προσπέλαση από άτομα με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενα άτομα* και η εξυπηρέτηση αυτών σε όλους τους εξωτερικούς και εσωτερικούς χώρους των κτιρίων σύμφωνα με τις Οδηγίες Σχεδιασμού του Υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής «Σχεδιάζοντας για Όλους», όπως αυτές τροποποιούνται και ισχύουν κάθε φορά. ..."

Στη δε §2 του ιδίου άρθρου του ΝΟΚ αναφέρεται ότι:
"...Η δυνατότητα αυτόνομης και ασφαλούς προσπέλασης όλων των κτιρίων από άτομα με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενα άτομα και η εξυπηρέτηση αυτών *εξασφαλίζεται με* προσβάσιμες οριζόντιες και κατακόρυφες οδεύσεις που αρχίζουν από τη στάθμη του πεζοδρομίου και φτάνουν μέχρι την πόρτα του ανελκυστήρα και τους εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς χώρους των κτιρίων αυτών και *αποτελούνται από* στοιχεία κατάλληλων προδιαγραφών, όπως ράμπες, αναβατόρια, ανελκυστήρες, ..."

----------

mrkaripidou

----------


## mrkaripidou

στη δική μου περίπτωση τα κατάστημα είναι με οικοδομική άδεια πριν το νοκ περίπου το 1996.
το κατάστημα είναι ισόγειο με 1,00μ υψομετρική διαφορά από το έδαφος ενώ στην οικ. άδεια ήταν 0,20εκ. απο το φυσικό έδαφος, η μόνη αυθαιρεσια ειναι αυτή. 
Λογικά θα κοπεί απο το υγειονομικό; 

Πρέπει να κατασκευάσω ράμπα;  
σύμφωνα με το σχεδιασμό για όλους στις ράμπες γράφει οτι όταν η  υψομετρική διαφορά είναι απο 0,50 και πάνω, τότε η ράμπα πρέπει να έχει κλίση 5% άρα στο 1μ ύψος θέλω 20μ. μήκος πράγμα αδύνατο να κατασκευαστεί εδώ!!
μπορώ να τοποθετήσω Αναβατόριο κατακόρυφης κίνησης με  Ελάχιστες διαστάσεις πλατφόρμας 0.90x1.20μ. μέσα στην πρασιά (ανάμεσα από ρ.γ. σε ο.γ.) γιατί ο μπαζωμένος εξώστης είναι στο όριο της οικ. γραμμής? 

Διαβασα και αυτό είναι απο τον κτιριοδομικό κανονισμο: 
Στις θέσεις που από τις διατάξεις της παραγρ. 5 του άρθρου 29 του ΓΟΚ δεν επιβάλλονται μικρότερες κλίσεις για τις ράμπες πεζών, οι μέγιστες επιτρεπόμενες κλίσεις είναι:
α) Μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη κλίση 10% στα κτίρια με χρήση υγείας ή κοινωνικής πρόνοιας (κατηγορία Ε).
β) Μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη κλίση 12,5% (1:8) σε όλα τα άλλα κτίρια.
2. Οι ράμπες πρέπει να είναι ευθύγραμμες. Οι αλλαγές κατεύθυνσης επιτρέπεται να γίνονται μόνο με παρεμβολή οριζόντιου τμήματος.
Όταν η ράμπα έχει κλίση μεγαλύτερη από 6% πρέπει να παρεμβάλλονται οριζόντια τμήματα μήκους 1,50 μ.
α) Σε τέτοια θέση, ώστε κλάδος ράμπας να μην έχει υψομετρική διαφορά μεταξύ αρχής και τέλους μεγαλύτερη από 1,80 μ.
β) Μεταξύ οποιασδήποτε πόρτας και της αρχής ή του τέλους της ράμπας.

ευχαριστώ Χάρη για την άμεση απάντηση σου!!

----------


## Xάρης

Σε παραπέμπω στη δημοσίευση *ΑΥΤΗ* αναφορικά με τις διατάξεις του ΝΟΚ για ΑΜΕΑ και γενικώς εμποδιζόμενα άτομα.

Δώσε βάση στο παρακάτω κείμενο που αναφέρω και στην παραπάνω δημοσίευση:
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ:
"Ο ΝΟΚ προβλέπει υποχρεωτική πρόβλεψη για τα άτομα με αναπηρία και τα εμποδιζόμενα άτομα, όχι μόνο για τα νέα κτήρια, αλλά και *για σχεδόν όλα τα υφιστάμενα* (εξαιρούνται τα υφιστάμενα κτήρια με χρήση κατοικίας - δεν εξαιρούνται γραφεία & εμπορικά καταστήματα)."

Για τις προδιαγραφές κοίταξε *ΕΔΩ*.
Κατισχύουν αυτών του κτιριοδομικού.

Αντί ράμπας μπορεί να κατασκευάσεις αναβατόριο.

----------

mrkaripidou

----------


## mrkaripidou

Υφιστάμενα κτίρια με χρήσεις εμπορίου και γραφείων,
εκτός των κτιρίων που στεγάζουν γραφεία υπηρεσιών
του δημόσιου και ευρύτερου δημόσιου φορέα, νομικών
προσώπων δημοσίου δικαίου, νομικών προσώπων ιδιωτι−
κού δικαίου, οργανισμών τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης πρώτης
και δεύτερης βαθμίδας, καθώς επίσης και καταστήματα
υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος με ανάπτυγμα τραπεζοκα−
θισμάτων στον εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό χώρο, με μικτό
εμβαδόν μικρότερο από 100 τ.μ. μπορούν να εξαιρεθούν
μόνο από την υποχρέωση δημιουργίας προσβάσιμων
χώρων υγιεινής για το κοινό, εφόσον αυτό προκαλεί
δυσανάλογη επιβάρυνση στους ιδιοκτήτες τους.

στην περίπτωση του φαρμακείου έστω π.χ. καθαρό εμβαδού 107,00τ.μ. υφιστάμενο προ του ΝΟΚ πρέπει να κατασκευάσω χώρο υγιεινής για Α.Μ.Ε.Α.? Ή μπορεί να εξαιρεθεί γιατί αυτό προκαλεί δυσανάλογη επιβάρυνση στους ιδιοκτήτες?

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 17:16 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 16:56 ----------

απο το υγειονομικό σήμερα μου είπαν οτι δεν δίνουν αδεια λειτ. καταστήματος φαρμακείου γιατί στη βεβαίωση Χ.Κ.Χ. απο υην πολεοδομία η βεβαίωση θα γράφει οτι υπάρχουν αυθαίρετες κατασκευές οι οποίες τακτοποιήθηκαν με το 4014/11, ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## Xάρης

Το "δυσανάλογη" δεν έχει μαθηματικό προσδιορισμό.
Δεν μας λέει π.χ. αν το κόστος δημιουργίας του χώρου υγιεινής για ΑμεΑ είναι μεγαλύτερο του τάδε ποσοστού της αντικειμενικής αξίας του φαρμακείου.
Συνεπώς, είναι στην κρίση των υπηρεσιών => μίζα, διαφθορά και τα γνωστά.
Κάποτε όλα αυτά τα φλου θα πρέπει να πάψουν να είναι φλου αν δεν θέλουμε να εξαρτόμαστε από το τι θα πει ο κάθε δημόσιος υπάλληλος.

Όσο αφορά τη βεβαίωση ΧΚΧ, θα σε παραπέμψω στην *§9 του άρθρου 49 Ν.4030/11*, η οποία τροποποιεί τον Ν.4014/11 και γράφει τα εξής:
9. Στο τέλος της παρ. 10 του άρθρου 24 του ν. 4014/2011 προστίθεται εδάφιο ως εξής:
«Για τη σύνδεση κτιρίων ή αυτοτελών ιδιοκτησιών αυτών με δίκτυα κοινής ωφέλειας και για τη λήψη βεβαίωσης χώρου κύριας χρήσης υποβάλλεται στον αρμόδιο οργανισμό και στην αρμόδια πολεοδομική υπηρεσία βεβαίωση του TEE, με την οποία πιστοποιείται η καταβολή
τουλάχιστον της πρώτης δόσης του ενιαίου ειδικού προστίμου και περιλαμβάνει τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία ταυτοποίησης της ιδιοκτησίας και του κυρίου αυτής.»
Από το παραπάνω κείμενο προκύπτει ότι βεβαίως και μπορεί να δοθεί βεβαίωση ΧΚΧ για χώρο που τακτοποιείται με τον Ν.4014/11, αφού καθορίζεται η διαδικασία έκδοσης της βεβαίωσης αυτής!

----------


## mrkaripidou

απο το υγειονομικό μου ειπαν οτι δεν θα μου δώσουν αδεια λειτ. καταστηματος, γιατι η βεβαιωση που θα μου δωσει η πολεοδομια θα γραφει οτι ο χώρος ειναι Χ.Κ.Χ. και οτι υπάρχουν αυθαίρετες κατασκευές οι οποιες τακτοποιηθηκαν με το 4014/11. ισχύει? γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι άλλο?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν το καταλαβαίνω.
Για να δοθεί η άδεια λειτουργίας απαιτείται σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία βεβαίωση χώρου κύριας χρήσης.
Η βεβαίωση αυτή δίνεται από την ΥΔΟΜ ακόμα και για τακτοποιηθέντα με τον Ν.4014/11 αυθαίρετα.

Τι πρόβλημα έχουν στο υγειονομικό;
Βεβαίωση δεν θέλουν; Βεβαίωση έχουν.
Με την ίδια βεβαίωση δίνεται ρεύμα, στη λειτουργία του χώρου θα κολλήσουμε;

----------


## Makis

Η βεβαίωση κύριας χρήσης απαιτείται να είναι από την ΥΔΟΜ ή μπορεί η μπορεί να δωθεί από τον ιδιώτη μηχανικό?(Όπως ισχύει για π.χ για παντοπωλεία , ιατρεία κ.α)

----------


## Xάρης

Η βεβαίωση κύριας χρήσης πλέον δίνεται από τον ιδιώτη μηχανικό και όχι την Υ.ΔΟΜ.. για τα πάντα. 

§14 άρθρου  Ν.4178/13:
"Σε κάθε περίπτωση η απαιτούμενη βεβαίωση κύριας χρήσης χορηγείται από ιδιώτη μηχανικό. Από την αρμόδια Υ.ΔΟΜ. βεβαιώνεται ότι η νέα χρήση δεν απαγορεύεται από ειδικότερες διατάξεις που ισχύουν για το συγκεκριμένο ακίνητο ή την περιοχή του ακινήτου και προσκομίζεται όπου απαιτείται."

Εγκύκλιος 3/2013:
"Καταργείται η υποχρέωση χορήγησης βεβαίωσης χώρου κύριας χρήσης από τις Υ.ΔΟΜ., η οποία πλέον χορηγείται από τους ιδιώτες μηχανικούς, που είναι αποκλειστικά υπεύθυνοι για την ορθότητα των αναγραφομένων στοιχείων. 

Ο μηχανικός που χορηγεί τη βεβαίωση πρέπει προηγουμένως να έχει ενημερωθεί από την αρμόδια Υ.ΔΟΜ. για τους ισχύοντες όρους δόμησης και για τις επιτρεπόμενες χρήσεις στη θέση του ακινήτου. 

Όπου μέχρι σήμερα απαιτείται η υποβολή βεβαίωσης χώρου κύριας χρήσης (της οικείας Υ.ΔΟΜ.), εφεξής νοείται βεβαίωση χώρου κύριας χρήσης από ιδιώτη μηχανικό."

----------


## Makis

Οκ και εγώ αυτό ήξερα, αλλά σε επίσημο έντυπο δικαιολογητικών για αδεια ιδρυσης και λειτουργίας για φαρμακείο ανέφερε ΥΔΟΜ. Δεν το λαμβάνουμε απλά υπόψη.

----------


## Xάρης

Μήπως το έντυπο είναι παλιό; 
Τι ημερομηνία δημιουργίας αρχείου έχει;

----------


## Makis

http://www.patt.gov.gr/main/index.ph...id=207&lang=el , http://www.pkm.gov.gr/default.aspx?l...=167&docid=167

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Είναι προ του Ν.4178/13.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Καλημέρα.

Έχουμε κάποιο κείμενο που βάζουμε για Βεβαίωση ΧΚΧ? Κάποιο πρότυπο-παράδειγμα εννοώ.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## milt

απλή περιγραφή του χώρου, διεύθυνση, όροφος, τμ, χρήση και στοιχεία νομιμότητας άδεια-τακτοποίηση και τελειώνουμε με ότι επιτρέπεται η χρήση για το οποίο προορίζεται........

μου έχει τύχει για κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος να μου ζητήσουν να αντιγράψω το κείμενο που είχα στην δική μου βεβαίωση σε χαρτί υπεύθυνης δήλωσης και καλά......

σαν υποδείγματα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την ΥΔ γνωστοποίησης για ΚΥΕ με τις απαραίτητες τροποποιήσεις και σου παραθέτω και μια δική μου.....

Ypeythini_Dilosi ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ.doc
ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΗ ΧΩΡΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ2.docx

----------

Xάρης, Γιάννης.Χ., Μτσος

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Eυχαριστώ milt!

----------


## viliv

Καλησπέρα! Προκειμένου για αδειοδότηση φαρμακείου... το καθαρό ύψος πόσο πρέπει να είναι ; και αντίστοιχα το ελάχιστο ύψος για το w.c και την αποθήκη του; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## milt

δες κτιριοδομικό και γοκ-νοκ....ανάλογα με το πότε είναι χτισμένη η οικοδομή σου....αλλάζουν κατά καιρούς τα ύψη

πχ τωρα ισχύει: 
χώροι κύριας χρήσης πχ σε κατοικία 2,65 αντίστοιχα 
βοηθητικοί χώροι πχ σε κατοικία 2,20

αντίστοιχα ισχύουν και για τους χώρους του φαρμακείου

----------


## viliv

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! (όντως είναι παλιά πολυκατοικία και είδα αυτές τις διαστάσεις στο ΝΟΚ και δεν ήξερα τι πρέπει να κάνω)

----------


## Xάρης

Πριν τον Κτιριοδομικό (1989) οι διατάξεις του ήταν ενσωματωμένες στον ΓΟΚ (βλ. ΓΟΚ 1955 και ΓΟΚ 1973).
Στο διάστημα από το 1985 που άρχισε να ισχύει ο ΓΟΚ 1985 μέχρι το 1989 που άρχισε να ισχύει ο Κτιριοδομικός, ίσχυαν οι κτιριοδομικές διατάξεις του ΓΟΚ 1973.

Σήμερα, για να δοθεί άδεια χώρου κύριας χρήσης, π.χ. φαρμακείου (δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία), θα πρέπει να πληρούνται οι σημερινές διατάξεις ως προς το ελεύθερο ύψος ή οι διατάξεις της εποχής που κατασκευάστηκε το κτήριο και εκδόθηκε η σχετική οικοδομική άδεια;

----------


## viliv

Χάρη όπως το λές λογικά για το ύψος του κ. χ. σήμερα θα πρέπει να ισχύει το νοκ. Στην περίπτωση του φαρμακείου όμως που έχω πρόκειται για άδεια ίδρυσης και συστέγαση σε ήδη λειτουργών φαρμακείο. 
...Τώρα θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο (πάντα για την αδειοδότηση του εν λόγω φαρμακείου) : άν κατάλαβα καλά από το ν.4281/2014 άρθρο 218 εφόσον αντικαθιστά το άρθρο 5 του ν. 1963/1991, το " δ) απόσπασμα ρυμοτομικού... " του ν. 1963/91 έχει καταργηθεί και δέν χρειάζεται, σωστά; Ξέρει κανείς κάτι γι' αυτό;

----------


## viliv

Απλοποιώ την ερώτηση και παρακαλώ άν ξέρει κάποιος κάτι σχετικό να  απαντήσει :  οι αποστάσεις στα φαρμακεία έχουν καταργηθεί;

----------


## viliv

Τελικά ενημερώνω ότι για αδειοδότηση φαρμακείου  Δέν  χρειάζεται ρυμοτομικό με αποστάσεις άλλων φαρμακείων γιατί έχει καταργηθεί!

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Ευχαριστούμε  για την ενημέρωση.
Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος βάσει ποιου νόμου καταργήθηκε;

Τελικά viliv τι ισχύει με τα καθαρά ύψη των κύριων χώρων και με τις διατάξεις για ΑμεΑ;

----------


## viliv

Βάσει  ν.4281/2014 άρθρο 218  όπως γράφω και πιο πάνω - για ύψη κ.λ.π. υποθέτω ισχύει το νοκ - δεν έχω ψάξει περαιτέρω! ...

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 218 του Ν.4281/14 όντως δεν ζητείται πλέον απόσπασμα ρυμοτομικού σχεδίου με αποτύπωση των υφιστάμενων φαρμακείων σε απόσταση μέχρι και 100μ. από το υπό λειτουργία φαρμακείο.

Δεν είδα όμως να αναφέρεται κάπου ότι καταργήθηκε το άρθρο 6 του Ν.1963/91 που τροποποίησε το άρθρο 7 του Ν.328/76 που συμπληρώθηκε με την §1 του άρθρου 19 του ΝΔ.982/79 που ορίζει την ελάχιστη απόσταση από λειτουργούντα φαρμακεία.

Μήπως τελικά δεν καταργήθηκε η απαίτηση για την ελάχιστη απόσταση από υφιστάμενα φαρμακεία απλώς καταργήθηκε το απόσπασμα ρυμοτομικού σχεδίου που ζητούνταν ως δικαιολογητικό;

----------


## adadim

> Στην §2 του άρθρου 4 του Ν.1963/92 αναφέρεται:
> "...και να είναι γενικά σύμφωνο προς τις διατάξεις του Γενικού Οικοδομικού Κανονισμού (Γ.Ο.Κ.)...".
> Ο ΓΟΚ '85 στον οποίο αναφέρονταν ο εν λόγω νόμος αντικαταστάθηκε με τον ΝΟΚ.
> Παραπέμπω λοιπόν στο άρθρο 26 του ΝΟΚ το οποίο αναφέρει στην §1:
> "...επιβάλλεται να εξασφαλίζεται η οριζόντια και κατακόρυφη *αυτόνομη και ασφαλής προσπέλαση από άτομα με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενα άτομα* και η εξυπηρέτηση αυτών σε όλους τους εξωτερικούς και εσωτερικούς χώρους των κτιρίων σύμφωνα με τις Οδηγίες Σχεδιασμού του Υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής «Σχεδιάζοντας για Όλους», όπως αυτές τροποποιούνται και ισχύουν κάθε φορά. ..."
> 
> Στη δε §2 του ιδίου άρθρου του ΝΟΚ αναφέρεται ότι:
> "...Η δυνατότητα αυτόνομης και ασφαλούς προσπέλασης όλων των κτιρίων από άτομα με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενα άτομα και η εξυπηρέτηση αυτών *εξασφαλίζεται με* προσβάσιμες οριζόντιες και κατακόρυφες οδεύσεις που αρχίζουν από τη στάθμη του πεζοδρομίου και φτάνουν μέχρι την πόρτα του ανελκυστήρα και τους εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς χώρους των κτιρίων αυτών και *αποτελούνται από* στοιχεία κατάλληλων προδιαγραφών, όπως ράμπες, αναβατόρια, ανελκυστήρες, ..."


Για τα αναβατόρια κατακόρυφης κλίμακας ή αναβατόρια κλίμακας για εξωτερική κλίμακα απαιτείται κάποια άδεια; Στις Ε.Ε.Δ.Μ.Κ. αναφέρει ανελκυστήρα και όχι αναβατόρια.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν υπάρχει καμία ρητή αναφορά στον Ν.4495/17 που καθορίζει το πότε χρειάζεται και τι είδους άδεια.

Το μόνο που αναγράφεται στο άρθρο 20, §1.β είναι ότι για κατασκευές που απαιτούνται για τη μετακίνηση ή την κάθε μορφής εξυπηρέτηση των ΑμεΑ/εμποδιζόμενων ατόμων, δεν απαιτείται κανενός είδους άδεια. 
Αναφέρεται μάλιστα ρητά ότι στις κατασκευές αυτές δεν περιλαμβάνονται οι ανελκυστήρες της §2 του άρθρου 27 του ΝΟΚ για την οποία απαιτείται ΕΕΔΜΚ σύμφωνα μετην §2.στ του άρθρου 29 του Ν.4495/17.

Αφού λοιπόν μόνο οι ανελκυστήρες και όχι τα αναβατόρια αποκλείονται από τις παραπάνω κατασκευές, προκύπτει έμμεσα ότι δεν απαιτείται κανενός είδους άδεια για αναβατόριο για εξυπηρέτηση των ΑμεΑ/εμποδιζόμενων ατόμων.

Γνωρίζω βέβαια ότι μερικές ΥΔΟΜ (βλ. ΥΔΟΜ Δήμου Αγίας Παρασκευής) έχουν αντίθετη άποψη.

----------


## adadim

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Χάρη!

----------

